# Jays doing very well but... can I get some ideas plz



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey all 

Jay is doing very well with his hand training. He will come out the cage and sit on my hand and I can bring him near my face so we can have a chat. If I kiss my finger and offer it to him he will tap it with his beak as if to kiss it back...

BUT he will only do this if I have a mirror for him to play with in my hand... I am trying to encourage him to jump on my hand without the mirror but he is a bit reluctant to do so... 
We play a game where I take the mirror away but he knows where the mirror is and sits looking at it waiting for me to bring it back.

Any advice to get him on my hand without the mirror? He will come for food but I would like to try and step away from the mirror a bit more


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You can slowly wean Jay off the mirror while using your voice as a reward to talk and praise Jay. During bonding and training, it's very important to do this to keep the connection going.

Good luck!


----------



## IAmStarby (Aug 23, 2016)

It takes a long time, at least in my experience. I've had my (already adult) budgir for 2 1/2 months, and he's only sat on my hand and just stayed with me 3 times. My problem was with millet. What I've done is done random rewarding. For example, I give him millet every other time he steps up. Then every 3 times. Then 4. Then just randomly. So he always wants to step up, but doesn't always get the reward. When I don't give him what he wants, I supplement it with praise and try to keep him interested in my voice and my face. Sometimes I'll gently blow on him or whistle to keep him entertained. Then maybe if he's stayed on for a while I'll offer some millet or a toy. Just try to associate your hand with good things as much as possible, and I'm sure you'll see your friend slowly but surely staying with you a little longer! Another key thing is: if you notice he's reluctant to step up, don't force it. Just let them be alone for a while. You don't want your budgie to think that they HAVE to do something, but that they should want to do it because it is so fun! As your bond grows, you should have no trouble getting your budgie to spend time with you


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Abby has given some great advice. It's actually psychologically proven that giving praise randomly instead of every time helps encourage the desired behavior more because they never know when they could get a reward so they are more consistent. :thumbsup: 

Best of luck! :fingerx:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

It sounds as though Jay is doing wonderful, The main thing is patience and repetition and as Abby mentioned the random giving of a reward. :flowers:


----------



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

That's great advice, thanks everyone. At the moment I show him the mirror to get him on my hand then hide it so I can talk to him then reward him with it again after some time show him again as a reward... after a few times he sometimes fly's to me on his own.

I will definitely try randomised rewards, that sound good

Thanks again


----------

